# Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties Trout Action



## Captain Marty

The freeze of 2021 did not affect the trout on Sabine Lake. This has been a banner year for trout. The trout are hanging right up against the rocks at the jetties. August should be a great month the spawning trout.

Let's go CATCHING!!


----------



## Momma's Worry

Nice talking with you yesterday Capt Marty ......
David Lawrence
Liberty,Tx


----------



## Captain Marty

Louisiana Limits Trout Limits


----------



## Captain Marty

Louisiana Limits Trout are Biting on Sabine Lake


----------



## Captain Marty

Trout action on Sabine has been outstanding this year.


----------

